# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αυχενικό, άγχος και φόβος

## Kalypso

Καλησπέρα σας,
Βρήκα πρόσφατα αυτό το φόρουμ και αποφάσισα σήμερα να σας γράψω μήπως κάποιος μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο να βοηθήσει.
Αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι το πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζει ο σύζυγός μου, εκτός λοιπόν από κάποιες παρόμοιες ιστορίες που μπορεί να έχετε και να θέλετε να μοιραστείτε πώς τις ξεπεράσατε, θα ήθελα και κάποιες προτάσεις για το με ποιον τρόπο να του σταθώ εγώ και να του δώσω δύναμη γιατί πλέον δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν περίπου 4 μήνες μετά από ένα γερό πιάσιμο στην πλάτη του και πόνο στον αυχένα. Γνωρίζοντας από χρόνια ότι έχει κήλες στον αυχένα και συχνές ενοχλήσεις στην περιοχη, έβγαλε μια καινούρια μαγνητική για να τσεκάρει την κατάστασή τους. Η μαγνητική δεν έδειξε κάποια διαφοροποίηση στο μέγεθος των κηλών, ωστόσο οι ενοχλήσεις επέμεναν. Όντας ένας άνθρωπος που έχει μια αυξημένη φοβία με τις αρρώστιες αλλά κι επειδή η δουλειά του απαιτεί άριστη σωματική κατάσταση, άρχισε να εστιάζει πολύ στις ενοχλήσεις αυτές. Όταν ακόμα και μετά από τις φυσιοθεραπείες δεν έφυγαν οι πόνοι, άρχισε τις επισκέψεις στους γιατρούς. Μέχρι σήμερα έχει επισκεφθεί 8 γιατρούς ορθοπεδικούς, νευρολόγους και νευροχειρούργους, με κάποιους από αυτούς να είναι αυτό που λέμε "τοπ στον τομέα τους" και σε 3 φυσιοθεραπευτές. Παρόλο όμως που όλοι ανεξαιρέτως του είπαν τα ίδια κι ότι δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό, δεν μπορούσε να το δεχτεί. 
Κάπου ανάμεσα στις επισκέψεις στους γιατρούς, ξεκίνησε τη "μελέτη" στο διαδίκτυο. Κι εκεί άρχισε να τον παίρνει η μπάλα. Σιγά σιγά, ό,τι διάβαζε νόμιζε ότι το είχε και φυσικά ξαφνικά εμφανίζονταν συμπτώματα που δεν είχε πριν αλλά τα είχε διαβάσει σε κάποιο άρθρο στο διαδίκτυο.
Η μελέτη των συμπτωμάτων του και οι προσωπικές του διαγνώσεις άρχισαν να τον απασχολούν όλο και περισσότερο. Σήμερα δεν σκέφτεται τίποτα άλλο όλη μερα και πλέον ο πόνος δεν είναι μόνο στον αυχένα αλλά παραπονιέται για τα χέρια, για μούδιασμα στα πόδια, για τη μέση κλπ κλπ... Το τελευταίο δίμηνο τουλάχιστον, δεν υπάρχει άλλο θέμα συζήτησης στο σπίτι. Από το άγχος του αδυνάτισε τρελά κι από το γεγονός ότι σταμάτησε κάθε φυσική δραστηριότητα από φόβο μην πονέσει, ατόνισαν οι μύες του, πράγμα που επίσης βλέπει και τον αγχώνει.
Παρατηρεί εξονυχιστικά οτιδήποτε στο σώμα του κι όλα του φαίνονται περίεργα και τον αγχώνουν. Γιατί ούρησε παραπάνω, γιατί ούρησε λιγότερο, γιατί σε αυτό το σημείο είναι πιο μαλακό, γιατί στο άλλο σημείο πιο σφιχτό, και πάει λέγοντας. 
Επίσης ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα στον ύπνο. Δεν μπορεί να βολευτεί, πονάει, έχει αλλάξει 5-6 μαξιλάρια, το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο τον πιάνει άγχος ότι θα πονέσει, ότι δε θα μπορέσει να κοιμηθεί και φυσικά το κάνει χειρότερο και δεν κοιμάται και το πρωί σηκώνεται κομμάτια και πιστεύει ακόμα πιο πολύ ότι του συμβαίνει κάτι τρομερό για το οποίο ευθύνεται η κήλη στον αυχένα που πατάει στο τάδε νεύρο και επηρεάζει τον τάδε σπόνδυλο και γενικά μια παράνοια.
Οι μαγνητικές, η κλινική του εικόνα και οι εξετάσεις που του έκαναν οι γιατροί δεν δικαιολογούν όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Έτσι του είπαν ότι μεγάλο κομμάτι των ενοχλήσεων ειναι στο μυαλό του.
Η αλήθεια είναι πώς πέρασε φέτος μια δύσκολη χρονιά στην δουλειά, απογοητεύτηκε από ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις, είχε προσδοκίες οι οποίες δεν εκπληρώθηκαν και βίωσε πολύ άγχος. Επιπλέον, το γεγονός ότι σε ένα μήνα θα πρέπει να γυρίσει στην δουλειά κι αν συνεχίσει αυτή η κατάσταση, δε θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει του προσθέτει κι άλλο άγχος και δεν τον αφήνει να ηρεμήσει. 
Υπάρχουν και κάποιες μέρες, ελάχιστες, που είναι καλύτερα αλλά την αμέσως επόμενη μέρα ειναι τρις χειρότερα, σα να τιμωρεί τον εαυτό του που την προηγούμενη μέρα χαλάρωσε και πέρασε καλά.
Μετά από συζήτηση αποφάσισε να πάει σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος του έδωσε χάπια ηρεμιστικά για να μπορέσει έστω να αρχίσει να κοιμάται και τον παρέπεμψε σε ψυχολόγο ωια να τον βοηθήσει να διαχειριστεί την όλη κατάσταση, με τον οποίο έχει ραντεβού σήμερα. Τα χάπια τον βοήθησαν να κοιμηθεί μεν αλλά ξυπνάει με μια γενικευμένη ατονία και φυσικά αγχώνεται και πάλι ότι για όλο αυτό φταίει κάτι που συμβαίνει στον αυχένα του.
Ελπίζω ότι με τον ψυχολόγο θα γίνει μια καλή αρχή διότι δεν ξέρω πλέον πώς να τον βοηθήσω. Έχω προσπαθήσει με το καλό, με το κακό, με συζήτηση, να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω λογικά ένα-ένα κι ενώ αποδέχεται ότι πολλά είναι στο μυαλό του και το άγχος του τα κάνει χειρότερα, την αμέσως επόμενη στιγμή αρχίζει να παραλογίζεται. Κι αμέσως μετά τον πιάνει άγχος κι απογοήτευση που έχει παραμελήσει εμένα, το μωρό μας, θυμώνει με τον εαυτό του που δεν μπορεί να ξεχαστεί με το μωρό, που έχω επωμιστεί εγώ όλο το βάρος της ανατροφής της και πάει λέγοντας.
Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω για να τον χαλαρώσω, να του δώσω δύναμη, να πιστέψει ότι θα το ξεπεράσει. 
Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο, ίσως κι εγώ έχω ανάγκη κάπου να τα πω. Θα εκτιμήσω κάθε πρόταση και παρόμοια ίσως ιστορία σας.

----------


## Constantly curious

Χμ... Υπομονή Υπομονή Υπομονή! Θα κάνει αρκετές συνεδρίες μεχρι να ανακαλύψει γιατί το άγχος του εκδηλώνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Θα του πει να κόψει το γκουγκλαρισμα. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά. Το να ακούς τις ενοχλήσεις του, να είσαι μαζί του σε κάποιες εξετάσεις και να τον καθησυχαζεις αρκεί. Είναι δύσκολο να απομακρυνθεί από το άγχος ότι σιγουρα κάτι σωματικό παθολογικο του συμβαίνει. Για την ατονία καφέδακι ή φυσικό χυμό. Συγχαρητήρια για την αντοχή σου και καλή δυναμη. Δυστυχώς ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός είναι περίπλοκος και όταν ξεκινήσουν τα ψαξίματα δεν σταματούν εύκολα. Το άγχος "χτυπά " με συμπτωματα έντονα στο πεπτικο σύστημα, φέρνει ταχυπαλμίες, πονοκεφάλους φορτισης και ένταση μυών. Καλή δύναμη Καλυψω.

----------


## Kalypso

> Χμ... Υπομονή Υπομονή Υπομονή! Θα κάνει αρκετές συνεδρίες μεχρι να ανακαλύψει γιατί το άγχος του εκδηλώνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Θα του πει να κόψει το γκουγκλαρισμα. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά. Το να ακούς τις ενοχλήσεις του, να είσαι μαζί του σε κάποιες εξετάσεις και να τον καθησυχαζεις αρκεί. Είναι δύσκολο να απομακρυνθεί από το άγχος ότι σιγουρα κάτι σωματικό παθολογικο του συμβαίνει. Για την ατονία καφέδακι ή φυσικό χυμό. Συγχαρητήρια για την αντοχή σου και καλή δυναμη. Δυστυχώς ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός είναι περίπλοκος και όταν ξεκινήσουν τα ψαξίματα δεν σταματούν εύκολα. Το άγχος "χτυπά " με συμπτωματα έντονα στο πεπτικο σύστημα, φέρνει ταχυπαλμίες, πονοκεφάλους φορτισης και ένταση μυών. Καλή δύναμη Καλυψω.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Υπομονή...μεγάλη κουβέντα. Προσπαθώ, καμιά φορά εξαντλούμαι από τη συνεχή συζήτηση περι αυχένα, περί σπονδύλων, νεύρων, νωτιαίου μυελού, πόνου εδώ, εκεί, παραπέρα, μου ξεφεύγει, του μιλάω απότομα και μετά ζητάω συγγνώμη γιατί νιώθω άσχημα. Μου είπε ότι νιώθει αβοήθητος και πλέον νιώθω αβοηθητη κι εγώ. Με ένα μωρό 10 μηνών που απαιτεί την προσοχή μου 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, δεν ξέρω πια πόσα κομμάτια να γίνω για να τον βοηθήσω κάπως. Πονάω που τον βλέπω έτσι. Ψάχνω ένα φως κάπου, μια ελπίδα ότι θα τελειώσει αυτό το μαρτύριο κι όλα θα πάνε καλύτερα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Χίλια δικιά έχεις. Πόσο δε μάλλον με μωρό που χρειάζεται 24ωρη προσοχή!!! Θα ξεκινήσει αγωγή αν αρχίσουν οι αϋπνίες οι συνεχόμενες και οι εντάσεις. Δεν το ελέγχει. Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικα ο εγκέφαλος του μένει σε κάτι. Είσαι αρνητική εσύ αν πάει; ενθάρρυνση χρειάζεται υποθέτω.

----------


## Kalypso

> Χίλια δικιά έχεις. Πόσο δε μάλλον με μωρό που χρειάζεται 24ωρη προσοχή!!! Θα ξεκινήσει αγωγή αν αρχίσουν οι αϋπνίες οι συνεχόμενες και οι εντάσεις. Δεν το ελέγχει. Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικα ο εγκέφαλος του μένει σε κάτι. Είσαι αρνητική εσύ αν πάει; ενθάρρυνση χρειάζεται υποθέτω.


Οχι, φυσικά και δεν είμαι αρνητική, εγώ τον προέτρεψα και ευτυχώς δέχτηκε και επισκέφθηκε τον ψυχίατρο και τον ψυχολόγο. Γύρισε από τον ψυχολόγο εμφανώς ανακουφισμένος αλλά σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί χρόνος.

----------


## Vasomp

Ο σύζυγός σου έπαθε αυτό κατά σειρά όπως το παρουσίασες που έχουμε πάθει όλοι μας εδώ μέσα!! Δεν είναι ψυχικά άρρωστος αλλα θέλει κ βοήθεια γιατί εύκολα σε παίρνει η κάτω μπάλα όπως θα το διαπίστωσες κ απο μόνη σου. Η εμμονή σε συνδυασμό με αυτά που νιώθει αρα κ η επιβεβαίωση στο μυαλό του ότι αα να αυτό έχω τον φέρνουν σε αυτή τη θέση. Υπομονή και κουράγιο το μεγάλο βήμα το έκανε θεωρώ πως ο ψυχολόγος θα τον βοηθήσει κ θα επανελθει σύντομα! Δυστυχώς στο μυαλό όλα είναι μια λεπτή κλωστή κ κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες την περνάς αυτή την κλωστή. Κουράγιο κ είμαι σίγουρη θα επανελθει σύντομα!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Συγνώμη που δεν πρόσεξα σωστά την αναφορά σου στην αγωγη. Από το ξενύχτι ο εγκέφαλος μου ορισμενα τα ξεχνα αυτόματα. Μπορείς να γράφεις ο, τι νιώθεις αν προλαβαίνεις φυσικά. Να σας ζήσει το μωράκι σας :) :) :)
Γνώριζα ζευγάρι που ο άντρας παρουσίασε αρκετά σοβαρό θεμα με την ψυχική του υγεία και η γυναίκα του απαιτούσε να μην βλέπει καν ότι λαμβάνει αγωγή. Καταλαβαίνεις ποια ήταν η συνέπεια. Με το μωρό φοβάται για θέματα υγείας ή δεν το σκέφτεται;

----------


## Kalypso

> Συγνώμη που δεν πρόσεξα σωστά την αναφορά σου στην αγωγη. Από το ξενύχτι ο εγκέφαλος μου ορισμενα τα ξεχνα αυτόματα. Μπορείς να γράφεις ο, τι νιώθεις αν προλαβαίνεις φυσικά. Να σας ζήσει το μωράκι σας :) :) :)
> Γνώριζα ζευγάρι που ο άντρας παρουσίασε αρκετά σοβαρό θεμα με την ψυχική του υγεία και η γυναίκα του απαιτούσε να μην βλέπει καν ότι λαμβάνει αγωγή. Καταλαβαίνεις ποια ήταν η συνέπεια. Με το μωρό φοβάται για θέματα υγείας ή δεν το σκέφτεται;


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμμετοχή σας. 
Μου φαίνεται απάνθρωπο το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις. Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να λάβει οποιαδήποτε αγωγή μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει, ίσα ίσα τον προτρέπω να συνεχίσει να παίρνει τα χάπια που του συνέστησε ο ψυχίατρος για να δώσει χρόνο στον οργανισμό του να προσαρμοστεί στην αγωγή, διότι ακόμα καλά καλά δεν τα ξεκίνησε σκέφτεται να τα κόψει.
Με το μωρό για την ώρα τουλάχιστον δεν έχει εκφράσει ανησυχίες για την υγεία του. Αυτό που τον στενοχωρεί και τον ρίχνει είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να παίξει μαζί της, να τη σηκώσει (καθότι είναι ομολογουμένως ένα βαρύ μωράκι), γενικά να την χαρεί όπως θα ήθελε. Κατ'επέκταση, στενοχωριέται που όλα τα έχω αναλάβει εγώ και μου ζητάει συνέχεια συγγνώμη, συγγνώμη που δεν είναι δυνατός, που δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί, που κουράζομαι διπλά εξαιτίας του. Προσπαθώ να τον καθησυχάσω, του λέω ότι είμαι καλά, ότι δε με πειράζει, ότι το σημαντικό είναι να γίνει καλά και θα παίζει μετά όσο και όπως θέλει μαζί της. Βλέπω όμως ότι τον τρώει μέσα του. Την βλέπει να του γελάει και λέει "Κοίτα τι αγγελούδι έχουμε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το χαρώ".

----------


## Constantly curious

Για τα χάπια λογικά θα σκέφτεται την επίδραση στο συκώτι. Με αρκετό νερό μέσα στην ημέρα ο οργανισμός θα αποβάλλει μέσω των νεφρών κατά κάποιο τρόπο το "βλαβερο" και θα είναι καλά. Αν τυχόν στο αναφέρει ελπίζω αυτη η απάντηση να φανεί θετική. Φυσικά και ήταν απάνθρωπο και δεν έπαιρνε την αγωγή ( να μην φανεί αδύναμος) και έπαθε ζημιά( επεισόδιο) αλλά ευτυχώς έγινε καλά ή έστω καλύτερα. Όταν ειναι η ώρα για το γεύμα μπορεί να δώσει ένα κουταλάκι φαγητό ή οταν είναι καθισμένη σε καρεκλάκι σε ύψος που να βοηθά θα της μίλα ή χαμογελα. Θα μου πεις " με ποια διάθεση που βασανίζεται; " θα πω ναι κατανοητό αλλά και εκείνον θα βοηθήσει (να μην αισθάνεται αμέτοχος) . Είμαι χρόνια σε αγωγή. Καταλαβαίνω την ενοχή του και ελπίζω να μην τον καταβάλλει παρα πολύ. Αν ναι ίσως προσθεσει ένα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Συνειδητοποιημένος είναι. Ζείτε μια μεγαλη δοκιμασία αλλά πιστεύω πως θα πάνε όλα καλά. Από τη μία θα θέλει να αναρρώσει και από την άλλη θα φοβάται. Πόσο καιρό θα κρατήσει, πως θα σταματήσει, αν θα συμβεί κάτι κακό. Εύχομαι να μη γίνει τίποτα από όσα έγραψα και σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα να είναι παρελθόν. Έχω ψυχική διαταραχή και μεγάλωσα με άνθρωπο που είχε υποχονδριαση και ίσως για αυτό να με βλέπεις να γράφω τόσα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός. Δεν είμαι ειδικός απλά από τις εμπειρίες της ζωής μου στα έγραψα. Συγνώμη εάν κάτι άθελα μου έχει φανεί "καπως".

----------


## Kalypso

> Για τα χάπια λογικά θα σκέφτεται την επίδραση στο συκώτι. Με αρκετό νερό μέσα στην ημέρα ο οργανισμός θα αποβάλλει μέσω των νεφρών κατά κάποιο τρόπο το "βλαβερο" και θα είναι καλά. Αν τυχόν στο αναφέρει ελπίζω αυτη η απάντηση να φανεί θετική. Φυσικά και ήταν απάνθρωπο και δεν έπαιρνε την αγωγή ( να μην φανεί αδύναμος) και έπαθε ζημιά( επεισόδιο) αλλά ευτυχώς έγινε καλά ή έστω καλύτερα. Όταν ειναι η ώρα για το γεύμα μπορεί να δώσει ένα κουταλάκι φαγητό ή οταν είναι καθισμένη σε καρεκλάκι σε ύψος που να βοηθά θα της μίλα ή χαμογελα. Θα μου πεις " με ποια διάθεση που βασανίζεται; " θα πω ναι κατανοητό αλλά και εκείνον θα βοηθήσει (να μην αισθάνεται αμέτοχος) . Είμαι χρόνια σε αγωγή. Καταλαβαίνω την ενοχή του και ελπίζω να μην τον καταβάλλει παρα πολύ. Αν ναι ίσως προσθεσει ένα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Συνειδητοποιημένος είναι. Ζείτε μια μεγαλη δοκιμασία αλλά πιστεύω πως θα πάνε όλα καλά. Από τη μία θα θέλει να αναρρώσει και από την άλλη θα φοβάται. Πόσο καιρό θα κρατήσει, πως θα σταματήσει, αν θα συμβεί κάτι κακό. Εύχομαι να μη γίνει τίποτα από όσα έγραψα και σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα να είναι παρελθόν. Έχω ψυχική διαταραχή και μεγάλωσα με άνθρωπο που είχε υποχονδριαση και ίσως για αυτό να με βλέπεις να γράφω τόσα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός. Δεν είμαι ειδικός απλά από τις εμπειρίες της ζωής μου στα έγραψα. Συγνώμη εάν κάτι άθελα μου έχει φανεί "καπως".


Μην.ανησυχείς, τίποτα δε φαίνεται "καπως". Για τα χάπια δεν τον ανησυχεί το συκώτι, απλα δυο μέρες που τα παίρνει σηκώνεται το πρωί και νιώθει λέει καταβεβλημένος, άτονος.
Με τη μικρή έχει την αλληλεπίδραση που περιγράφεις απλά από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω είχε στο μυαλό του ότι θα κάνει διάφορα μαζί της και τώρα που δεν μπορεί, απογοητεύεται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μια συνεδρία ανά εβδομάδα προτειναν; Εύχομαι να σου απαντήσουν αρκετά μέλη με εμπειρία επί του θέματος. Να πάνε όλα καλά και με την επιστροφή στη δουλειά.

----------


## Kalypso

Βρέθηκαν σήμερα και θα βρεθούν τώρα την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Οπότε μάλλον μια την εβδομάδα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, εύχομαι κι εγώ να συμμετάσχουν κι άλλοι με παρόμοιες εμπειρίες στο θέμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατι κανει πινει καπνιζει δε ξερω ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω αλλα δυσκολευομαι λιγο δημοσια δεν εχει αδικο στο οτι κατι συμβαινει απλα δυσκολευεται να το αντιληφθει μπορεις να μου πεις τι τρωει

----------


## Kalypso

Δεν πίνει, ούτε καπνίζει. Δεν έχει καπνίσει ποτέ. Γενικά ακολουθούμε υγιεινή διατροφή. Σε αυτή τη φάση όμως έχει περιοριστεί η όρεξή του.
Το φόρουμ αυτό υποθέτω ότι δημιουργήθηκε για αυτόν ακριβώς τον σκοπό, για να βοηθηθεί κάποιος δημόσια, οπότε δεν κατανοώ γιατί ακριβώς δυσκολεύεσαι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι μπορει να τρομαξω το κοσμο και αυτο το αποφευγω πιστεψε με οτι αντιλαμβανομαι σαν κακο κανω οτι μπορω αθορυβα να το αντιμετωπισω και αυτο που περιγραφεις το ειχα αντιληφθει εδω και καιρο

----------


## Kalypso

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε κατανοήσω. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν πίνει, δεν καπνίζει κι ακολουθεί μια υγιεινή διατροφή.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιτα αν εχεις σκοπο να παρεις στα σοβαρα οτι σου πω φροντισε να μιλησουμε αργοτερα που θα εχεις συμπληρωσει τα μυν γιατι ειμαι σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση και εσυ επισης

----------


## Kalypso

Τι εννοείς να έχω συμπληρώσει τα μυν? Τα μηνύματα? Πώς συμπληρώνονται? Είναι κάποια διαδικασία? Φίλε Αλέξανδρε, σε παρακαλώ πολύ, δυσκολεύομαι να σε κατανοήσω, αν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις κάντο και μην δημιουργείς μυστήριο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημέρα καλή δυναμη. Στο φόρουμ όποιος γράψεις 50 51 αναρτήσεις ή απαντήσεις μετα μπορεί να στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα σε μέλος ή να του στείλουν.

----------


## Constantly curious

Άσχετο αλλά αν μπορείς απάντησε μου. Χρησιμοποίησες κρίκο οδοντοφυιας; βοήθησε;

----------


## Kalypso

Στη μικρή φαντάζομαι εννοείς. Ναι της έχουμε πάρει διάφορα αλλά προτιμάει πάντα να δαγκώνει άλλα άσχετα, τα χέρια μας, τα ρούχα μας, τα ρούχα της...

----------


## Kalypso

Όσον αφορά τις 51 αναρτήσεις, φίλε Αλέξανδρε δεν μπορώ με το ζόρι να γράφω για να συμπληρώσω το "βιογραφικό" μου στο φόρουμ και να εμπλακώ σε προσωπικά μηνύματα. Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα για το πώς να βοηθηθούμε, παρακαλώ να την γράψεις δημόσια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μην εμπλακεις εγω παντως στο ειπα και προτημω να μη προκληθει αναστατωση με οτι πω απλα θα μπορουσες να πεις οτι δε με πιστευεις δε χρειαζετε να ζοριζεσε.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Στη μικρή φαντάζομαι εννοείς. Ναι της έχουμε πάρει διάφορα αλλά προτιμάει πάντα να δαγκώνει άλλα άσχετα, τα χέρια μας, τα ρούχα μας, τα ρούχα της...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Καλυψω. Αγόρασα και βλέπω πως συνεχίζει να βάζει αλλα στο στόμα. Υποτίθεται έχει και δακτύλιο για ψυγείο ανακούφισης ουλων. Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά εμπειρία ζωής όπως καταλαβαίνεις πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζουν κάποιες αγορές ή αν είναι μη χρηστικά. Θα δίνω με επίβλεψη και ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι θετικό.

----------


## Kalypso

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Καλυψω. Αγόρασα και βλέπω πως συνεχίζει να βάζει αλλα στο στόμα. Υποτίθεται έχει και δακτύλιο για ψυγείο ανακούφισης ουλων. Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά εμπειρία ζωής όπως καταλαβαίνεις πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζουν κάποιες αγορές ή αν είναι μη χρηστικά. Θα δίνω με επίβλεψη και ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι θετικό.


Από τη μικρή μου εμπειρία θα σου πω ότι αυτά τα μικρά τερατάκια, ό,τι καινούριο,ωραίο,φανταχτερό και εκπαιδευτικό και να τους πάρεις, πάντα θα εντυπωσιάζονται από τη χαζομαρούλα. Η δικιά μου έχει τρέλα με τα πλαστικά μπουκάλια νερού. Πήρα κι εγώ δακτύλιο που μπαίνει στο ψυγείο. Ε, συνεχίζει να μασουλάει οτιδήποτε άσχετο. Δεν πειράζει, αρκεί να μην είναι κάτι αιχμηρό που μπορεί να τους τραυματίσει τα ουλάκια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαχα. Με έκανες να χαμογελάσω. Μικρά χαριτωμένα τερατακια :) θα ξεκινήσουμε στερεα τον άλλο μήνα μάλλον. Νέες περιπέτειες. Οι κολικοι δυστυχώς συνεχίζουν που και που. Ο απορροφητήρα ς και εγώ γίναμε κολλητοί φίλοι :)

----------


## Kalypso

> μην εμπλακεις εγω παντως στο ειπα και προτημω να μη προκληθει αναστατωση με οτι πω απλα θα μπορουσες να πεις οτι δε με πιστευεις δε χρειαζετε να ζοριζεσε.


Αλέξανδρε συνεχίζω να μην κατανοώ τον συλλογισμό σου. Δε μου είπες και κάτι για να το πιστέψω ή να μην το πιστέψω,οπότε δεν καταλαβαινω. Σε παρακαλώ πολύ μη με ταλαιπωρείς με αινιγματικές αναρτήσεις. Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα για βοήθεια, μπορείς να την παραθέσεις εδώ. Κανείς δε θα τρομάξει, όλοι βοήθεια αναζητάμε.

----------


## Kalypso

[



> Χαχα. Με έκανες να χαμογελάσω. Μικρά χαριτωμένα τερατακια :) θα ξεκινήσουμε στερεα τον άλλο μήνα μάλλον. Νέες περιπέτειες. Οι κολικοι δυστυχώς συνεχίζουν που και που. Ο απορροφητήρα ς και εγώ γίναμε κολλητοί φίλοι :)


Θα δεις θα αρχίσει να ανακουφίζεται και με την τροφή, μπορείς να του δίνεις π.χ. κρύα μπανάνα να "ακονίζει" πάνω της τα ούλα. Εμένα ευτυχώς δεν είχε ιδιαίτερους κολικούς, της έκανα και μασαζάκι με ενα τζελ για κολικούς στην κοιλίτσα πριν τον βραδινό ύπνο, προληπτικά περισσότερο γιατί γενικά είναι ανθεκτική ας πούμε στις ενοχλήσεις. Τι να σου πώ, ότι κάναμε εμβόλιο σήμερα και δεν έτρεξε δάκρυ? Έκανε έναν μικρό μορφασμό όταν εισχώρησε το φάρμακο και μετά γελούσε. Ευτυχώς, είναι ένα πολύ βολικό παιδάκι γιατί αλλιώς δεν ξέρω πώς θα πάλευα όλη αυτή την κατάσταση τώρα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμένα έπεσαν όλα πάνω μου και παλεύω να μην κάνω υποτροπη. Είναι ότι πιο όμορφο εχω νιώσει ζήσει αισθανθεί. Δε συγκρίνεται ουσιαστικα. Το ξέρεις. Εμένα είναι ζόρικο και ευαίσθητο. Κλααααμμμααααα και τσιρίδα σε κάθε εμβόλιο. Θα τα μεγαλώσουμε όμως έτσι και αλλιώς. Αυτές οι στιγμές που είναι μικρά θα μείνουν :) :) :) Εύχομαι καθε μερα και λίγο καλύτερα ο σύζυγος.

----------


## Kalypso

> Εμένα έπεσαν όλα πάνω μου και παλεύω να μην κάνω υποτροπη. Είναι ότι πιο όμορφο εχω νιώσει ζήσει αισθανθεί. Δε συγκρίνεται ουσιαστικα. Το ξέρεις. Εμένα είναι ζόρικο και ευαίσθητο. Κλααααμμμααααα και τσιρίδα σε κάθε εμβόλιο. Θα τα μεγαλώσουμε όμως έτσι και αλλιώς. Αυτές οι στιγμές που είναι μικρά θα μείνουν :) :) :) Εύχομαι καθε μερα και λίγο καλύτερα ο σύζυγος.


Δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά το χαμόγελο τους, η αγκαλιά τους. Ειναι το πιο υπέροχο πράγμα. Από εδώ και πέρα θα δεις θα αρχίσει να αλληλεπιδρά ολο και περισσότερο μαζί σου και θα σε ξετρελαίνει. Για τον μπαμπά μας σημερα οφειλω να ομολογήσω πως ηταν ενα πολυ δύσκολο πρωινό, κατάφερα όμως κάπως να τον χαλαρώσω το μεσημέρι και κοιμήθηκε λιγο χωρις να νιώσει πόνους. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και το βράδυ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαίρομαι παρα πολύ με αυτό που έγραψες. Ψυχή ευγενική εσύ και ο ανθρωπος σου. Έχεις πίστη σε κάποιον Άγιο; Την μακροθυμια και την Αγάπη αυτής της μορφής την συναντώ σε ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποιες φορές και μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την πνευματικότητα. Κατανοώ ότι δε θες να μπεις σε λεπτομέρειες λόγω ανοιχτών κειμένων. Χαίρομαι που σε βρήκα γιατί είμαι φρέσκια μανούλα και έχω κάνει υπέρβαση που δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα μπορέσω να κάνω. Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Υπάρχει αγάπη ανάμεσα σας. Το πιο σημαντικό!!!

----------


## Kalypso

> Χαίρομαι παρα πολύ με αυτό που έγραψες. Ψυχή ευγενική εσύ και ο ανθρωπος σου. Έχεις πίστη σε κάποιον Άγιο; Την μακροθυμια και την Αγάπη αυτής της μορφής την συναντώ σε ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποιες φορές και μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την πνευματικότητα. Κατανοώ ότι δε θες να μπεις σε λεπτομέρειες λόγω ανοιχτών κειμένων. Χαίρομαι που σε βρήκα γιατί είμαι φρέσκια μανούλα και έχω κάνει υπέρβαση που δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα μπορέσω να κάνω. Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Υπάρχει αγάπη ανάμεσα σας. Το πιο σημαντικό!!!


Θα είμαι ειλικρινής. Ο σύζυγός μου είναι πολύ πιστός. Είναι άνθρωπος που βιώνει πραγματικα την θρησκεία κι όχι απλά επειδη έτσι του έμαθαν. Εγώ τώρα, μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν είχα ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις με την θρησκεία και την εκκλησία, έως μηδενικές θα έλεγα. Δεν δηλωνα ποτε άθεη, περισσοτερο ντεΐστρια ας πούμε. Κατα την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης άρχισε να με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η θρησκεία και να συμμετέχω πιο πολυ στα της εκκλησίας μαζί με τον σύζυγό μου. Δεν έχω κάποιον Άγιο, προσεύχομαι γενικά στον Θεό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το χαρακτηριστικο του θεου αν πιστευεις ειναι οτι θα εμφανιστει μονο οταν τον εχεις απολυτη αναγκη

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστώ που απαντάς σε τόσο προσωπικά και σοβαρά ερωτήματα. Εγώ ένιωσα ότι κατι υπάρχει πράγματι όταν πέρασα σοβαρό και άσχημο θέμα υγείας. Ανεκαθεν αμφισβητουσα και διερευνουσα αυτά που μου εθεταν ως "έτσι είναι αυτό το δέχεσαι τέλος". Καλά ειδικά με την εγκυμοσύνη επειδή υπήρξαν θέματα εξαρχής σκεφτόμουν όσο μπορούσα πως ότι είναι να γίνει θα συμβεί. Πάντως η σχέση μας με το Υπερβατικο δεν είναι πάγια. Δοκιμάζεται. Αυτό είναι και ρεαλιστικό.

----------


## Kalypso

Αλέξανδρε, καιρός λοιπόν να εμφανιστεί γιατί τον έχουμε απόλυτη ανάγκη.
Constantly curious, ναι, εξάλλου το θέμα της πίστης είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο και ανεξάντλητο...
Η περίοδος της εγκυμοσύνης, η λοχεία, ακόμα και το μεγάλωμα ενός παιδιού προσθέτει ένα σωρό άγχη. Είναι λογικό να έχουμε τα πάνω μας και τα κάτω μας, αν βάλεις και στην εξίσωση τις ορμόνες μας που κάνουν πάρτι, καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Πως είμαστε σήμερα; Για εμένα τριήμερο κούρασης!!!!

----------


## Kalypso

> Πως είμαστε σήμερα; Για εμένα τριήμερο κούρασης!!!!


Άσχημα φίλη μου...Ενώ κατάφερα χτες το μεσημέρι να τον ηρεμήσω, μπόρεσε να κοιμηθεί χωρίς πόνους κι όλο το απόγευμα αισθανόταν υπεροχα, όσο πλησίαζε η ωρα του υπνου άρχισε να παρανοεί, να αγχώνεται ότι θα πονέσει... Κατάφερα απο τις 11 το βράδυ να τον ηρεμήσω στις 3 το πρωί. Κοιμήθηκε 2 ώρες κι επειδή όταν ξύπνησε ένιωθε μουδιάσματα, έπαθε πανικό, έκανε εμετό, δεν ξανακοιμήθηκε. Περπατουσαμε σε όλο το σπίτι και μιλούσαμε, προσπαθούσα να τον ηρεμήσω, εκεί που λίγο χαλάρωνε, εκεί ξανά τα "ναι αλλά...". Είναι κατάκοπος, εξαντλημένος, απογοητευμένος, απελπισμένος. Πήγε στον ψυχίατρο μαζί με τους γονείς του και περιμένω νέα...

----------


## Constantly curious

:( Για αρχή έκανες το Καλυτερον Δυνατόν Ανθρώπινο Εφικτο!!! Είναι δύσκολο πολύ τώρα λόγω εμετού να σκεφτεί πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ίσως γυρίσει με συνταγή αντικαταθλιπτικου. Αυτό θα βοηθά τον οργανισμό του να μην φτάνει σε αποκορυφωση άγχους. Θα είναι πολύ στεναχωρημενος και ενοχικός. Καθησύχασε τον πως δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα και πως θα το ξεπεράσει. Μια αγκαλιά μεγαλη και μετά όσο μπορέσει να κοιμηθεί. Η μαμά του υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε βοηθήσει έστω για μια ώρα αν χρειαστεί να κοιμηθείς και εσύ; φροντιζεις 2 ανθρώπους και κάποιος πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει να μην εξαντληθείς.

----------


## Kalypso

> :( Για αρχή έκανες το Καλυτερον Δυνατόν Ανθρώπινο Εφικτο!!! Είναι δύσκολο πολύ τώρα λόγω εμετού να σκεφτεί πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ίσως γυρίσει με συνταγή αντικαταθλιπτικου. Αυτό θα βοηθά τον οργανισμό του να μην φτάνει σε αποκορυφωση άγχους. Θα είναι πολύ στεναχωρημενος και ενοχικός. Καθησύχασε τον πως δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα και πως θα το ξεπεράσει. Μια αγκαλιά μεγαλη και μετά όσο μπορέσει να κοιμηθεί. Η μαμά του υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε βοηθήσει έστω για μια ώρα αν χρειαστεί να κοιμηθείς και εσύ; φροντιζεις 2 ανθρώπους και κάποιος πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει να μην εξαντληθείς.


Οι ενοχές ήδη υπάρχουν, μου ζητάει συγγνώμη που δεν είναι δυνατός για εμένα και το μωρό. Τον καθησυχάζω, του λέω ότι δεν πρέπει να μου ζητάει συγγνώμη, είμαι δυνατή, το μωρό μας είναι καλά, περνάει μια δύσκολη φάση όπως τόσοι άλλοι άνθρωποι, όπως άλλωστε έχω περάσει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν και ότι θα ειμαι δίπλα του, θα περάσουν όλα και θα μας δέσουν ακόμα περισσότερο.
Ο γιατρός του έδωσε ηρεμιστικό. Μου ακούστηκε ανακουφισμένος και χαλαρός στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ξερεις τι με προβληματίζει; πως από την στεναχώρια του στο τέλος θα του δώσει. Θέλει να δει πόσο θα το παλέψει χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλά για εμένα είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο από τη πλευρά του γιατρού. Όσο πλησιάζουν οι μέρες να επιστρέψει στη δουλειά όλο και πιο πολύ θα αγχώνεται. Όταν επιστρέψει να είσαι "χαλαρη"... ( δεν έγινε κάτι τραγικό θα περάσει). Άνθρωπος είσαι όχι ρομπότ ότι και αν σου βγει δικαιολογημενο. Εκείνος έχει χάσει τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια του και δε ξέρει από που να πιαστεί. Μια μέρα τη φορά να του λες. Ζούμε το σήμερα παλεύουμε για το καλύτερο είμαστε όλοι δίπλα σου και μη νιώθεις ενοχικός. Αν σε χρειαζόμουν εγώ δεν θα το έκανες; φαντάζομαι ήδη έχεις κάνει αυτόν τον διάλογο. Θα κάνει νάνι όταν έρθει. Απέφυγε τηλεόραση ανοιχτή μην ακούει για θανάτους ιούς κτλ. Ότι μπορείς κάνεις Καλυψω. Μαγική λύση δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει. Όποτε θες γράψε μου.

----------


## Kalypso

> Ξερεις τι με προβληματίζει; πως από την στεναχώρια του στο τέλος θα του δώσει. Θέλει να δει πόσο θα το παλέψει χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλά για εμένα είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο από τη πλευρά του γιατρού. Όσο πλησιάζουν οι μέρες να επιστρέψει στη δουλειά όλο και πιο πολύ θα αγχώνεται. Όταν επιστρέψει να είσαι "χαλαρη"... ( δεν έγινε κάτι τραγικό θα περάσει). Άνθρωπος είσαι όχι ρομπότ ότι και αν σου βγει δικαιολογημενο. Εκείνος έχει χάσει τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια του και δε ξέρει από που να πιαστεί. Μια μέρα τη φορά να του λες. Ζούμε το σήμερα παλεύουμε για το καλύτερο είμαστε όλοι δίπλα σου και μη νιώθεις ενοχικός. Αν σε χρειαζόμουν εγώ δεν θα το έκανες; φαντάζομαι ήδη έχεις κάνει αυτόν τον διάλογο. Θα κάνει νάνι όταν έρθει. Απέφυγε τηλεόραση ανοιχτή μην ακούει για θανάτους ιούς κτλ. Ότι μπορείς κάνεις Καλυψω. Μαγική λύση δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει. Όποτε θες γράψε μου.


Δεν γνωρίζω κι εγώ τις διαδικασίες τι να σου πω. Του έχει ήδη δώσει αγωγή για το στρες, δεν ξερω αν θεωρείται αντικαταθλιπτικό. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα του έδωσε το ηρεμιστικό για να μπορέσει να ηρεμήσει μέχρι να αρχισει να πιανει το άλλο χάπι.

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν βρεις χρόνο και γκουγκλαρεις τις ονομασίες θα διαβάσεις αν είναι κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειχα και εγω κατι παρομιο καπια στιγμη αν αφησεις τους εγωισμους μπεις στο προφιλ μου και διαβασεις τι λεω στα υπολυπα θρεντ θα βρεις απαντηση σε οτι ψαχνεις αρκει να με πιστεψεις...

----------


## Kalypso

Αλέξανδρε, έχεις 12.242 posts. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι έχω τα κουράγια ή τον χρόνο να ψάχνω ένα ένα τι έχεις γράψει; 
Θα σε παρακαλούσα τις αυθαίρετες διαγνώσεις σου περί εγωισμού να τις κρατήσεις για τον εαυτό σου. Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ΤΩΡΑ και όχι όταν και άμα συμπληρώσω Χ αριθμό αναρτήσεων για να μιλήσω μαζί σου πριβέ. Τις 50 αναρτήσεις μπορεί και να μην τις φτάσω ποτέ.
Σου ξαναγράφω για τελευταία φορά προσπαθώντας να είμαι ευγενική. Αν έχεις παρόμοια εμπειρία και κάποια ιδέα για το πώς να βοηθήσεις, είσαι ελεύθερος να την γράψεις. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να γράψεις κάτι βοηθητικό, δε σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την ανάρτηση.

----------


## Kalypso

> Αν βρεις χρόνο και γκουγκλαρεις τις ονομασίες θα διαβάσεις αν είναι κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.


Φίλη μου ναι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό τελικά. Είχαμε ένα πολύ καλό βράδυ, τα κλωθογυρνάει μεν στο μυαλό του αλλά είναι πιο ήρεμος και δεν παθαίνει πανικό.

----------


## Constantly curious

Είκοσι μέρες περίπου θέλει να κορυφωθει η ουσία. Υποθέτω θα το αναφέρει το γεγονός στην ψυχολόγο. Είναι νωρίς για εκείνον και είναι πολύ τρομακτικά. Υπάρχει το μετατραυματικο στρες. Η ανησυχία του πότε και εάν θα ξανά αισθανθεί "κάπως". Υπομονή. Η λέξη που επαναλαμβάνουμε όλοι μέχρι να βρούμε μια ισορροπία.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλέξανδρε, έχεις 12.242 posts. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι έχω τα κουράγια ή τον χρόνο να ψάχνω ένα ένα τι έχεις γράψει; 
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα τις αυθαίρετες διαγνώσεις σου περί εγωισμού να τις κρατήσεις για τον εαυτό σου. Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ΤΩΡΑ και όχι όταν και άμα συμπληρώσω Χ αριθμό αναρτήσεων για να μιλήσω μαζί σου πριβέ. Τις 50 αναρτήσεις μπορεί και να μην τις φτάσω ποτέ.
> Σου ξαναγράφω για τελευταία φορά προσπαθώντας να είμαι ευγενική. Αν έχεις παρόμοια εμπειρία και κάποια ιδέα για το πώς να βοηθήσεις, είσαι ελεύθερος να την γράψεις. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να γράψεις κάτι βοηθητικό, δε σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την ανάρτηση.


καλυτερα να μη τις φτασεις να μη κουραζομαι να γραφω κι ολας ετσι και αλλιως στου .. τη πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα

----------


## Kalypso

> Είκοσι μέρες περίπου θέλει να κορυφωθει η ουσία. Υποθέτω θα το αναφέρει το γεγονός στην ψυχολόγο. Είναι νωρίς για εκείνον και είναι πολύ τρομακτικά. Υπάρχει το μετατραυματικο στρες. Η ανησυχία του πότε και εάν θα ξανά αισθανθεί "κάπως". Υπομονή. Η λέξη που επαναλαμβάνουμε όλοι μέχρι να βρούμε μια ισορροπία.


Ο πανικός ευτυχώς έχει φύγει, κοιμάται όλο και καλύτερα. Έχει ακόμα ένα άγχος, ένα πλάκωμα όπως λέει. Το θετικό είναι ότι αρχίζει να αναγνωρίζει ότι ίσως πολλά τα προκαλεί το άγχος του. Συζητάμε συνέχεια και βλέπουμε...

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελπίζω να έχω νέα σου από εδώ. Καλυψω είσαι Μεγάλη Δυναμη :) Όλα θα ξεπεραστούν αλλά με κόπο. Το ζεις ήδη. Ήταν σκληρό αυτό που πέρασε με το πεπτικο. Σιγά σιγά θα έρθει μια άμβλυνση στο συναίσθημα και θα είναι πιο ήρεμος με όσα πριν ήταν βουνό. Το πιο σωστό είναι αυτό που κάνει τώρα. Αγωγή αλλά και κουβέντα! Οι περισσότεροι συνήθως έχουμε ή το ένα ή το άλλο και αργεί η ανάρρωση. Εύχομαι και η μικρούλα να είναι καλά :)

----------


## Kalypso

> Ελπίζω να έχω νέα σου από εδώ. Καλυψω είσαι Μεγάλη Δυναμη :) Όλα θα ξεπεραστούν αλλά με κόπο. Το ζεις ήδη. Ήταν σκληρό αυτό που πέρασε με το πεπτικο. Σιγά σιγά θα έρθει μια άμβλυνση στο συναίσθημα και θα είναι πιο ήρεμος με όσα πριν ήταν βουνό. Το πιο σωστό είναι αυτό που κάνει τώρα. Αγωγή αλλά και κουβέντα! Οι περισσότεροι συνήθως έχουμε ή το ένα ή το άλλο και αργεί η ανάρρωση. Εύχομαι και η μικρούλα να είναι καλά :)


Ήδη πάνε πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα, άρχισε να αναγνωρίζει τη σύνδεση μεταξύ του άγχους του και των ενοχλήσεων που τον ταλαιπωρούν. Κοιμάται όλο και καλύτερα και ξυπνάει κι έχει πολύ καλύτερη διάθεση. Νομίζω πώς σύντομα θα είναι παρελθόν όλα αλλά φυσικά έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας. 
Η μικρή είναι πολύ καλά, λες και καταλαβαίνει το καημένο και βοηθάει την κατάσταση.
Σε ευχαριστώ φίλη μου για τη συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα μου, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα και σύντομα να απαλλαγείς από ό,τι σε ταλαιπωρεί. 
Θα γράφω για τις όποιες εξελίξεις. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσω και να συμμετέχω σε άλλα θέματα αν δω ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως αυτο το γιουζερ νειμ σημαινει οτι ψαχνεις ασφαλιστικη καλυψη

----------


## Kalypso

> μηπως αυτο το γιουζερ νειμ σημαινει οτι ψαχνεις ασφαλιστικη καλυψη


Μήπως αφού δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις τουλάχιστον να μην δημιουργούσες εντυπώσεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απλα δεν ειδα να σε νιαζει και πολυ η γνωμη μου οποτε χαλαρωσα..

----------


## Kalypso

> απλα δεν ειδα να σε νιαζει και πολυ η γνωμη μου οποτε χαλαρωσα..


Δεν είπες καμία γνώμη. Με νοιάζει αν μπορείς να τη μοιραστείς εδώ. Για κάποιους λόγους λες ότι δεν μπορείς. Σε αυτή τη φάση λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Layla123

Καλησπέρα,
Ήθελα να πω 2 πράγματα. Εγώ είμαι στο μήκος κύματος του συζύγου σας. Νιώθω διάφορες ενοχλήσεις σε όλο το σώμα, που με κρατάνε μακριά από κάθε τι ακόμα και το πιο απλό. Ημουν, είμαι ακόμη δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά. 
Ξεκίνησα συνεδρίες με ψυχίατρο αρχικά 2 φορές εβδομαδιαίως και 4 με 5 μήνες μετά 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Είμαι στον έναν χρόνο ψυχοθεραπείας τώρα. 
Να σου πω πως το ταξίδι αυτό της ψυχοθεραπείας δεν ειναι ευχάριστο, ούτε για τον ασθενή ούτε για τον περίγυρο του αλλά σίγουρα ειναι αποτελεσματικό. 
Θυμάμαι στην αρχή ένιωθα καλύτερα και ένα μήνα μετά πέρασα πολύ πολύ δύσκολα, είτε κρίση πανικού είτε κατάθλιψη. 
Πήρε ένα 6 μηνο να "στρώσει" κάπως η κατάσταση. Και εννοείται πως έχω ακόμα σκαμπανευασματα, απλά είναι πολύ πιο ήπια από περισυ, ή και από 4 μήνες πριν για να είμαι ακριβής.
Και εγώ είμαι τυχερή όπως και ο σύζυγος σου και ο άνθρωπος μου είναι δίπλα μου, προσπαθούσε με κάθε τρόπο, με το καλό με το κακό, με κάθε τρόπο να μου δώσει να καταλάβω με τη λογική ότι δεν έχω κάτι γιατί οι εξετάσεις είναι άπειρες. Και κάποιες φορές το καταλάβαινα αλλά αυτό διαρκούσε μόνο στιγμές. Και όταν ένιωθα μια μέρα καλά ή δύο τιμωρουσα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου με τον ίδιο τρόπο, ακολουθούσαν οι χειρότερες κρίσεις πα ικου, οι χειρότερες μεταβολές διαθέσεις, οι χειρότερες σκέψεις.
Όλα ειναι πιο ήπια τώρα, εγω πάω κόντρα στην ατονία και την κούραση πολλές φορές για να αποδείξω στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ, αλλά ακόμα και όταν τα καταφέρνω δεν είναι σε θέση να μου το αναγνωρίσω πραγματικά. 
Ξανά και ξανά προσπαθώ να μου αποδείξω ότι μπορώ λες και είναι η πρώτη φορά κάθε φορά. Κάποιες φορές ξεχνιέμαι και το διασκεδάζω, κάποιες άλλες συμπεριφερομαι σαν "κανονικός άνθρωπος" αλλά μέσα μου παλεύω και τρέμω ότι κάτι θα πονέσει, κάτι έχω και δεν ξέρω τι ακόμα και όλα αυτά που σίγουρα σου ακούγονται οικεία.
Τα πράγματα θα καλυτερεψουν σταδιακά, ακόμα και όταν μοιάζουν ότι γίνονται λίγο πιο δύσκολα να θυμάσαι ότι αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί θα καλυτερευουν όσο περνάει ο καιρός, είναι ένα στάδιο για να προχωρήσει παρακάτω. Στο λέω με σιγουριά θα πάρει λίγο καιρό και θα έχει λίγο κοπο αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα καλυτερεύει.. 
Το δεύτερο πράγμα που θέλω να σου πω, είναι ευχαριστώ. Γιατί πρώτη φορά διάβασα πως είναι να είσαι δίπλα σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο. Δίπλα σε εναν άνθρωπο σαν κι εμένα, σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου, άρα πως είναι να είναι κανείς δίπλα σε εμένα. Νομίζω αυτή η απόσταση από το πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι πεπεισμένος κάνεις ότι έχει είναι βοηθητική. Καθώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να απομακρυνθώ και να με δω έξω από αυτήν την κατάσταση, ο άνθρωπος μου ότι και να μου λέει λίγο πολύ είναι γιατί προσπαθεί να με πείσει ότι όλα είναι καλά, το να τα διαβάζω από έναν τρίτο, δεν ξέρω, νομίζω είναι πολύ βοηθητικό. Οπότε ευχαριστώ! 
Επίσης να ξέρεις πως εδώ μέσα η κατανόηση και η αγκαλιά είναι έξωπραγματική. Μην διστάσεις ποτέ να ρωτήσεις ή να μοιραστείς, ούτε στιγμή. Όσο με βοηθά η θεραπεία με βοηθά και το φόρουμ, είτε αναρτήσω είτε απλά διαβάζω ιστορίες άλλων ανθρώπων.

----------


## Kalypso

> Καλησπέρα,
> Ήθελα να πω 2 πράγματα. Εγώ είμαι στο μήκος κύματος του συζύγου σας. Νιώθω διάφορες ενοχλήσεις σε όλο το σώμα, που με κρατάνε μακριά από κάθε τι ακόμα και το πιο απλό. Ημουν, είμαι ακόμη δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά. 
> Ξεκίνησα συνεδρίες με ψυχίατρο αρχικά 2 φορές εβδομαδιαίως και 4 με 5 μήνες μετά 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Είμαι στον έναν χρόνο ψυχοθεραπείας τώρα. 
> Να σου πω πως το ταξίδι αυτό της ψυχοθεραπείας δεν ειναι ευχάριστο, ούτε για τον ασθενή ούτε για τον περίγυρο του αλλά σίγουρα ειναι αποτελεσματικό. 
> Θυμάμαι στην αρχή ένιωθα καλύτερα και ένα μήνα μετά πέρασα πολύ πολύ δύσκολα, είτε κρίση πανικού είτε κατάθλιψη. 
> Πήρε ένα 6 μηνο να "στρώσει" κάπως η κατάσταση. Και εννοείται πως έχω ακόμα σκαμπανευασματα, απλά είναι πολύ πιο ήπια από περισυ, ή και από 4 μήνες πριν για να είμαι ακριβής.
> Και εγώ είμαι τυχερή όπως και ο σύζυγος σου και ο άνθρωπος μου είναι δίπλα μου, προσπαθούσε με κάθε τρόπο, με το καλό με το κακό, με κάθε τρόπο να μου δώσει να καταλάβω με τη λογική ότι δεν έχω κάτι γιατί οι εξετάσεις είναι άπειρες. Και κάποιες φορές το καταλάβαινα αλλά αυτό διαρκούσε μόνο στιγμές. Και όταν ένιωθα μια μέρα καλά ή δύο τιμωρουσα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου με τον ίδιο τρόπο, ακολουθούσαν οι χειρότερες κρίσεις πα ικου, οι χειρότερες μεταβολές διαθέσεις, οι χειρότερες σκέψεις.
> Όλα ειναι πιο ήπια τώρα, εγω πάω κόντρα στην ατονία και την κούραση πολλές φορές για να αποδείξω στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ, αλλά ακόμα και όταν τα καταφέρνω δεν είναι σε θέση να μου το αναγνωρίσω πραγματικά. 
> Ξανά και ξανά προσπαθώ να μου αποδείξω ότι μπορώ λες και είναι η πρώτη φορά κάθε φορά. Κάποιες φορές ξεχνιέμαι και το διασκεδάζω, κάποιες άλλες συμπεριφερομαι σαν "κανονικός άνθρωπος" αλλά μέσα μου παλεύω και τρέμω ότι κάτι θα πονέσει, κάτι έχω και δεν ξέρω τι ακόμα και όλα αυτά που σίγουρα σου ακούγονται οικεία.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράζεσαι την ιστορία σου, με βοηθάει κι εμένα αυτό. Ξέρω πως εν τέλει θα πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχει αρχίσει να κάνει όλες τις σωστές κινήσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, το θέμα είναι πως στην περίπτωσή του υπάρχει μια επιπλέον πίεση, η πίεση του χρόνου. Μέσα στις επόμενες 30 μέρες πρέπει να πάρει σημαντικές αποφάσεις που αφορούν την δουλειά του. Δεν έχει την "πολυτέλεια", επέτρεψέ μου να το θέσω έτσι, να δώσει στον εαυτό του 6 μήνες, 1 χρόνο. Σε 30 μέρες θα πρέπει να πάρει απόφαση αν θα συνεχίσει στο παρόν πόστο ή όχι. Υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, σωματικά και ψυχολογικά, δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει κι αν πάρει την απόφαση να μην το κάνει, εκτός από το ότι είναι μη αναστρέψιμη, συνδέεται με κάποιες στρεσογόνες διαδικασίες. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις, όλο αυτό λειτουργεί προσθετικά στο άγχος του και δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση. 
Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μέρες να αρχίσει να κάνει κάποια επιπλέον πρόοδο και να μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε κάτω ψύχραιμα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.
Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι στην προσπάθειά σου και φυσικά αν έχεις οτιδήποτε άλλο που θες να μοιραστείς, κάντο ελεύθερα, με βοηθάει κι εμένα.

----------


## Layla123

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράζεσαι την ιστορία σου, με βοηθάει κι εμένα αυτό. Ξέρω πως εν τέλει θα πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχει αρχίσει να κάνει όλες τις σωστές κινήσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, το θέμα είναι πως στην περίπτωσή του υπάρχει μια επιπλέον πίεση, η πίεση του χρόνου. Μέσα στις επόμενες 30 μέρες πρέπει να πάρει σημαντικές αποφάσεις που αφορούν την δουλειά του. Δεν έχει την "πολυτέλεια", επέτρεψέ μου να το θέσω έτσι, να δώσει στον εαυτό του 6 μήνες, 1 χρόνο. Σε 30 μέρες θα πρέπει να πάρει απόφαση αν θα συνεχίσει στο παρόν πόστο ή όχι. Υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, σωματικά και ψυχολογικά, δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει κι αν πάρει την απόφαση να μην το κάνει, εκτός από το ότι είναι μη αναστρέψιμη, συνδέεται με κάποιες στρεσογόνες διαδικασίες. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις, όλο αυτό λειτουργεί προσθετικά στο άγχος του και δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση. 
> Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μέρες να αρχίσει να κάνει κάποια επιπλέον πρόοδο και να μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε κάτω ψύχραιμα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.
> Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι στην προσπάθειά σου και φυσικά αν έχεις οτιδήποτε άλλο που θες να μοιραστείς, κάντο ελεύθερα, με βοηθάει κι εμένα.


Α, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σας. Θεωρώ πως έστω και σε 30 μέρες θα έχει αρκετές διαφορές.
Φαντάζομαι θα έχει μιλήσει και με την ψυχολόγο του για το θέμα, αν όχι παρακίνηστε τον να το κάνει. Και εγώ δίσταζα να πω κάποια πράγματα στην αρχή είτε γιατί τα θεωρούσα μικρά είτε άσχετα με το θέμα. 
Και εννοείται και μαζί συζητήστε το, ξανά και ξανά. Οποία απόφαση από τις δύο και να πάρει καλό είναι να νιώθει ασφάλεια για αυτήν και αυτό μόνο εσείς μπορείτε να το καταφέρετε με την συνεχή συζήτηση και εξάντληση του θέματος. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σε εσάς καλή δύναμη!

----------

